# [OFFTIPICAZO] Consejo laboral. Titulos (Abierto)

## flaab_0n

Hola a todos

Quería formular una pregunta abierta al público y no sabía donde hacerlo, y me di cuenta de que éste es el mejor lugar para hacerlo.

Os explico mi situación:

Tengo 21 años, y llevo programando desde los 13. Resulta que aparte de tener conocimientos genéricos de casi todo, soy muy eficiente en proyectos LAMP (Linux + Apache + MySql + Php).

Formé una empresa con 17 años que aún sigue funcionando, facturamos portales y hacemos proyectos propios.

Uso Gentoo Linux hace 4 añitos y me considero capaz de mantener y administrar Sistemas y Servidores Linux.

Y naturalmente, todo esto figura en mi curriculum.

Mi problema es que soy un poco negado para las matemáticas y me han cascado de lo lindo en primero de carrera de informatica, pero me gustaría trabajar de estas cosas.

Entonces mi Madre me recomendó que me hiciese el Ciclo formativo de Desarrollo de Aplicaciones Informáticas. Tengo varios amigos que lo han hecho asi que hablé con ellos del tema (que por cierto siguen sabiendo mucho menos que yo). Me dijeron que eso es un cachondeo, que no se aprende nada y que a mí no me aportaría nada nuevo. Que saldría sabiendo lo mismo que sé ahora y que además me aburriría bastante.

Me dijeron que a ellos en los trabajos nunca les pidieron el titulo, pero si concertaban las entrevistas en función de estos. Es decir, no conceden entrevista a alguien sin título, pero cuando llega a ella no quieren ni verlo, sino que hablan con el y miden sus conocimientos. "No quiero ver el título, no hace falta. Aqui tienes un ordenador, maquetame ésta web aqui mismo"

Resulta que ellos han trabajado en muchos sitios ya, y nunca les han pedido nada. Nunca les han pedido el título(de hecho todavía ni han ido a recogerlo), ni el certificado ni el libro de notas, ni el certificado de acabar las prácticas ni nada. En la entrevista miden lo que saben y no les piden nada. Ni antes ni después.

La cosa, que me dijeron que sabiendo lo que sé, podría mentir en el CV para tener la entrevista y me incorporarían al trabajo sin pedirme nada, y si me desempeño es normal o bueno no sospecharían nada.

Total que hice la prueba de subir a infojobs.net mi CV tal y como lo tenía, pero con la linea de "FP II de Desarrollo de aplicaciones informáticas" y ya me han llamado de dos empresas grandes para incorporarme como programador LAMP con un salario anual de 20mil - 24mil euros anuales "para empezar",  y tengo entrevista la semana que viene y estoy un poco nervioso. (Por cierto, una de esas empresas es Timofónica que van a abrir un nuevo departamento de desarrollo, o eso dicen)

Ahora, mi pregunta es la siguiente: Trabajando eficientemente en estas areas...¿Que posibilidad hay de que me pillen? ¿Y si me pillan, que me pueden hacer? ¿No lo pasarían por alto y me dejarían contratado?

Espero respuestas y experiencias.

Un saludo y gracias.

----------

## pcmaster

El problema es que para contratarte quizá te pidan el título.

Yo he trabadado, entre otras cosas, de Auxiliar Administrativo, y para ello me han pedido el título de EGB (lo que ahora es la primara). Tengo títulos superiores a ése, pero no los han querido, han exigido el que se pide para el contrato. parece una chorrada, pero así es. Si para hacerte un contrato piden un título, si no lo tienes no te podrán contratar.

Otra cosa es que trabajes de autónomo, en ese caso, tú eres la empresa, y ellos tus clientes. Si te pagan por hacer un trabajo, y puedes hacerlo desde tru casa, no les importa si lo haces tú o te lo hace alguien, o qué titulación tiene el que lo haga. Eso es problema tuyo, a tí te pagan por el trabajo terminado y bien hecho.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

He visto casos similares aqui donde vivo, realmente la experiencia vale pero el titulo pesa a la hora de hacer ascensos y evaulaciones de ajuste de sueldo.

Algunos colegas del area han echo lo que planteas y a muchos los han pillado por eso a la hora de ajustar sueldos y cargos los hacen a un lado. Por otro lado he visto a muchos llegar a un acuerdo en el cual obtienen el cargo y el sueldo pero se les exige terminar la carrera por politicas de la empresa, inclusive les dan ayuda para hacerlo.

Mi recomendación es si lo haces continua tu carrera en paralelo ó a distancia, si tienes la posibilidad de evitar el engaño y te aceptan aunque sea condicionado mejor, asi quedas limpio y no manchas un historial laboral que puede pesar a futuro.

----------

## flaab_0n

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo he trabadado, entre otras cosas, de Auxiliar Administrativo, y para ello me han pedido el título de EGB (lo que ahora es la primara). Tengo títulos superiores a ése, pero no los han querido, han exigido el que se pide para el contrato. parece una chorrada, pero así es. Si para hacerte un contrato piden un título, si no lo tienes no te podrán contratar.
> 
> 

 

A mis amigos no les pidieron ningún titulo para contratarles  :Neutral:  Si ya te digo, ni han ido a por él.

Por otro lado, no es un titulo universitario. Es de un ciclo formativo, FP II.

----------

## kabutor

si la empresa es pequeña no te pillaran, si la empresa es grande normalmente se hacen chequeos de que lo tu dices es verdad, imagina lo que pasa si te pillan en una mentira.

Sobre todo si es una gorda como esa.

Ahora recapacitemos, tu dices q el titulo no te vale para nada, pero tras ponerlo en infojobs has recibido dos entrevistas de trabajo..

Seguro que el titulo no vale?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Yo tengo un CFGS, y entre no tener nada y tener eso, hay un mundo.

----------

## pcmaster

 *flaab_0n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mis amigos no les pidieron ningún titulo para contratarles  Si ya te digo, ni han ido a por él.
> 
> 

 

Supongo que dependerá de quién te contrate. La administración los pide fijo, las empresas... algunas sí, algunas no.

----------

## jmp_

Ves sin miedo, no te van a pedir el título. 

Y si lo tuvieras no te pagarian como si lo tuvieras, de manera que si te hechan por el motivo que sea no tiene porque pasar nada... legalmente no es correcto pero llegado el extremo de verte en un juicio tendrían que demostrar que mentiste y además es culpa de ellos por no verificarlo. Si tu hiciste el trabajo por el que te contrataron no tiene porque haber problema.

Más ilegal es que no te paguen por el título que tienes.

saludos.

P.D.: por supuesto, la decisión final en ese aspecto es tuya.

----------

## jmp_

"Una mujer ofrece en Internet una noche de sexo a cambio de un contrato fijo"

http://www.abc.es/20060922/sociedad-sociedad/mujer-ofrece-internet-noche_200609221527.html

----------

## Membris-Khan

Si realmente tienes el nivel que dices, te sacarás el ciclo con los ojos cerrados. Yo probé el otro de informática (administración de sistemas) y habían varios alumnos que apenas iban a clase y sólamente  los exámenes (que por supuesto aprobaban, habian muchos alumnos de informatica que se dejaron la carrera).

Mi consejo es que mientras te sacas el ciclo asisitiendo sólo a clases importantes y exámenes continúes con ese proyecto. Cuando acabes, tendrás un flamante título y dos años de tiempo aprovechado económicamente. Tendrás dinero y un título en la mano, y te ahorrarás problemas legales.

----------

## nohuman

Hola!

Mi consejo es que centres todos tus esfuerzos en tu empresa, abre mercados, diversifica y crea un buen proyecto empresarial. Luego ya decides TU si pides a tus empleados titulos o no. 

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Creo deberias decir la verdad. Sos capaz este escrito en un papel o no! Es mas, creo que seria tambien una politica de cada uno para que terminen una vez con eso. Aca en Argentina muchos empleados estudian Ingenieria en Sistemas en facultades privadas como la Kenedy, la UADE y demas donde practicamente no aprenden nada pero el papel lo tienen.. mi pregunta es.. Sirve de algo eso? Si no te toma Timofonica va a tomarte otra empresa amigo! tal vez una que no te persiga por tus pensamientos y que no atropelle a golpes a sus empleados como hicieron con ese muchacho Español hace un tiempo.

El dinero va y viene (es mucho dinero lo se) pero tu dignidad no debe mancharse mintiendo. 

Saludos y suerte, te va a ir muy bien!

----------

## galidor

Mi experiencia es corta en estos asuntos, yo tengo el título de ASI (Administración de Sistemas Informáticos) y en las dos empresas que me han contratado desde entonces me han pedido que certificara la titulación que decía tener. En ambas empresas era una gestoría la que tramitaba el contrato. Por lo visto lo requieren para poder encuadrarte legalmente en un sector laboral.

Si has conseguido entrar en la carrera de informática no lo dejes. Yo también estoy en ella y en una situación parecida a la tuya (las mates me pueden). Cuesta, pero cuando superas primer curso todo es más llevadero. Y ese título sí que abre puertas, sobre todo cara a la administración pública.

Un saludo.

----------

## luisfeser

Yo soy de los que van por la verdad por delante, más que nada, porque antes o después de pillan, y a parte del bochorno que ibas a pasar te pueden echar por la desconfianza que genera.

Yo empiezo ahora segundo de Desarrollo de Aplicaciones Informáticas, y la verdad es que mucho mucho no se aprende, pero te ayuda a tener una buena base y a aclarar conceptos, y algo nuevo si que aprenderás. Además, son dos añitos que antes de que te des cuenta ya has terminado y tendrás tu título.

También conozco casos de amigos que cuentan unas bolas impresionantes en sus CVs y les contratan, eso ya depende de cada uno.

Pero sigue con la carrera y ponte las pilas con las mates  :Razz: 

Ya nos contarás que haces al final.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Tengo un vecino que es toda una joya  :Razz:  no terminó ni la educación media mucho menos a pisado en su vida un aula universitaria, pero ha logrado obtener un Título de Ingenieria  :Razz:  . Ahora trabaja en una dependencia del gobierno con su flamante titulo colgado en la pared  :Razz:  .

Solo se que cuando se le caiga la mentira ó tenga que asumir responsabilidad por algun mala acción al tomar decisiones erradas......... alli es donde hay que verle la cara. Es por eso que se dice que el titulo pesa, aunque no aprendas más de lo que sabes, ese papel certifica que ante las autoridades tu cumpliste con todos los requisitos necesario para obtenerlo y cuando debes asumir la responsabilidad de tu desición según lo que tienes acreditado en el título, lo haces segun los criterios que has obtenido de tus estudios.

Evalua bien tus opciones, es mejor andar con la frente en alto y sin nada que te avergüence a futuro.

----------

## jmp_

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Solo se que cuando se le caiga la mentira ó tenga que asumir responsabilidad por algun mala acción al tomar decisiones erradas......... alli es donde hay que verle la cara. 
> 
> 

 

Entonces debemos pensar en los políticos también (por ejemplo). Ir a una Universidad o ser un experto en algo no significa que no puedas cometer errores, obviamente hay muchos tipos de "fallos" pero la mayoría de la gente no es perfecta.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es por eso que se dice que el titulo pesa, aunque no aprendas más de lo que sabes, ese papel certifica que ante las autoridades tu cumpliste con todos los requisitos necesario para obtenerlo y cuando debes asumir la responsabilidad de tu desición según lo que tienes acreditado en el título, lo haces segun los criterios que has obtenido de tus estudios. 

 

Y por ello deberian pagarte y valorarte algo más como "informaticos y/o ingenieros certificados" y no infravalorarte como hacen con estas profesiones en nuestro país.

saludos.

----------

## THT82

No te preocupes por las matemáticas. Si no te atraen mucho, métele más caña a las asignaturas de programación y algunas chorras. Cuando pasen unos años, y estudies en serio las matemáticas de primero, te parecerán de risa.

Te lo digo por que la última asignatura que aprobé antes de ser ingeniero técnico fue, precisamente, cálculo de primero. Y fué una GRAN CHORRADA.  :Wink: 

En serio, no te amarges y continúa con la carrera.

Ánimo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 7th_sign

En mi experiencia me he dado cuenta que un título no refleja tu nivel de conocimientos pero si te sirve  para  2 cosas muy importantes:

1) Abre puertas, (como te ha estado pasando, y eso que son mentiras  :Very Happy:  )

2) La organización sabe que te vas a pedir un buen sueldo y tiene que pagartelo (claro hasta donde esta pueda)

El problema puede llegar en que si entraste con mentiras acerca del título, y te descubren, la organización tiene el poder para reajustar tu sueldo y tu no tienes todas las armas para defenderte, o bien si se porta genial entonces te dara un tiempo o en algunos casos hasta te pagara la carrera para que puedas justificar tu sueldo y la organización también ante las auditorias.

o bien puedes hacer lo que dice nohuman acerca de echarle los kilos a tu negocio y crear empleo, para después decidir si les pides título o no.

Saludos

----------

## angrist

Te explico mi situacion, desde los diez años llevo urgando en ordenadores, he tocado un poco de todo, programacion, diseño, redes, SO. etc, pero siempre por mi cuenta, ya sabes curiosidad y ganas de aprender.

Empece como tu con la carrera, y acabé escaldado, sobre todo con las matematicas, pero ademas, porque no es lo que yo esperaba, siempre habia ido al grano al estudiar lo que yo queria en cada momento y aplicarlo directamente. Asi que dejé la carrera después del segundo año, y para tener una titulación mientras trabajaba a media jornada, me saqué el titulo de FPII Sistemas de telecomunicaciones e informatica. 

Te digo que la titulación es una tonteria, no es necesario apenas estudiar, suelen ser benevolos con las faltas a clase si estas estudiando, practicamente te permiten ir unicamente a los examenes, y lo aprendido no te va a servir de nada, pero tendrás un titulo.

Hace cosa de 6 meses entre en una empresa como Administrador del sistema, es una empresa mas o menos grande, el concesionario IVECO más importante de España. En la entrevista me preguntaron por mis conocimientos, y en ningún momento por mi titulación. Me contratarón, primero con un contrato de 3 meses temporal a través de una ETT y luego directamente con la empresa, en ese momento fue cuando me pidieron la titulación, y ya llevaba tres meses trabajando.

Tengo amigos con carrera y se quejan de haber perdido 5 años de su vida estudiando informatica para trabajar para telefonica, eso si, pero junto con gente con titulacion de FP, que en el fondo tienen los mismos conocimientos aplicados que ellos.

Un saludo, espero que te sirva de ayuda y animo.

----------

## alexlm78

Bueno yo tengo varias cosas que decir...

Primero, el titulo si bien no es indipensable en muchos lados en como que requisito para que de dejen entrar, o para que te den entrevista, luego de eso el tenerlo no es garantia de nada.

Ahora las empresas, las grandes claro, se preocupan un poco mas de examinar los conocimientos de un asporante a algun puesto, no tanto si tiene o no un tiutlo a nivel universitario, de hecho donde yo trabajo, que es una empresa bastante grande, son pocos los que tiene en tilulo de Ingenieros de Sistemas o equivalente, y no contra lo esperado no son nada mas eficinentes de lso que aun no lo tenemos.

Segundo, la base fundamental de las ciencias de ingenieria, incluida la informatica, es la Matematica, si deseas estudiar informatica, buena informatica, debes aprender mate, no tanto por la mate en si sino por la capacidad de razonamiento que se adquiero con ello.

Te digo que cuando la estudias le encuentras el modo, a mi tambien me tronaron el primer año en la mate, pero me dedique un poco mas y le agarre el modo, tanto que estoy llevando el 3 año de Licencuatura en Matematica Aplicada.

Animo que siempre se puede.

Saluditos.

----------

